# More new Neptunes



## Brian G Turner (Sep 3, 2004)

The search for extra-solar planets continues to shrink the size of planets now apparently detected:



> * US astronomers say they have found two more Neptune-sized planets orbiting stars beyond our Solar System.  *  They say their discovery of the smallest worlds yet seen circling other stars is a breakthrough in the search for other Earths and for life in space.
> 
> They are only about 15 times more massive than the Earth. Previously known worlds were Jupiter-class, some 318 times more massive than the Earth.
> 
> One of the new planets is in the first four-planet system ever discovered.


 

 More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3615940.stm


----------

